# Doe won't clean one of her kids



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

My doe delivered to beautiful spotted doelings yesterday. For whatever reason she won't clean one of their butts.
She cleaned them after birth and is nursing both well. Ones butt she cleans just fine. The other I just had to clean because it was a huge dried on blob and was blocking her rectum.
After cleaning it I presented it to mom and she sniffed her but then turned to the other one and started cleaning it again!
She's had twins three times and always cleaned them before so I'm not sure what's going on?
I'd prefer to not go out three times a day and wipe it's butt. Any suggestions?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As long as she is nursing them I'm not sure there is much you can do.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

There is not much you an do I agree. Not sure why, she all of a sudden doesn't want to do the one kid. But you are blessed she is feeding the kid. Clean the butt and then swipe a good amount of petroleum gel there, this will help so the poo won't stick as bad and makes it easier to wipe off.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

The Vaseline is a good idea. I have had this happen a few times and I always end up having to go out to clean their little butts.


----------



## sweetlifegoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Vaseline worked - they are four days old now and poo is more formed now so it's not an issue now. She's caring for them both well. No idea what her problem was.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------

